# The 3 Random Letter Game......



## lifesaver (Mar 24, 2009)

Each Poster Can Choose Three Letters (Example: SLM)

The Next Person To Post Will Make Up The Meaning Of The Previous 3 Random Letters. (Example: Snakes Like Mice). Then Pick 3 Random Letters To Continue The Game.

It Doesn't Matter If The 3 Words Made Up Make Any Since.

I'll Start With: WKZ


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2009)

WKZ
Will Kick Zebra


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 24, 2009)

you need to pick 3 random letters for the next person...


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2009)

ooops
pqy


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 24, 2009)

pink queens yelped

grc


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2009)

GRC
great recipe copy

mba


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 24, 2009)

monkey banana applesauce


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 24, 2009)

oops.... 

tuh


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 25, 2009)

tuck under heater


klm


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 25, 2009)

kissing lions monkey


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 26, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> kissing lions monkey



I would like to play this game, but I need 3 letters.  

Oh lifesaver,  And you made up this game too!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 26, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I would like to play this game, but I need 3 letters.
> 
> Oh lifesaver,  And you made up this game too!


Here ~ WMG


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 26, 2009)

Warm Muddy Goo

PQI


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 26, 2009)

Picky Queen Inquires

JVW

Actually... i got the idea from another forum.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 27, 2009)

Just Very Willing


IOZ


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 27, 2009)

Indians On Zebras

YAK


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 27, 2009)

You are keen

ZPB


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

Zealots Proudly Bowling

MJH


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 27, 2009)

Many Joyous Hippies


YXO


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

You X-tra Outtahere 

YFM


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 27, 2009)

Your For Martians

IUX


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 27, 2009)

internal undetectable xray

sjb


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

Silly Javelin Boy

die


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 27, 2009)

Detective investigating espionage

wik


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 27, 2009)

Water in kitchen

DOD


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

Dumb Old Dad

keo


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 28, 2009)

Kitten eats oreos

III


----------



## 112inky (Mar 28, 2009)

You Famous Man

GHT


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Kitten eats oreos
> 
> III



Indoor Ink Igloos

UBP


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 28, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Indoor Ink Igloos
> 
> UBP



Thank you for getting us back on track!


Unusual brand pickles


QQQ


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

Quick Quiet Quotations


*AJK*


PS ~ you're welcome.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 28, 2009)

Angelic Juggling Kittens

bwl


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

Bears with Leverage


OIJ


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 28, 2009)

Old Interesting Junk

pop


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

Pieces of Pooh


TDF


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dog Farted

JGP


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 28, 2009)

You guys are cracking me up!!!!!!

Jack's gone partying

IOU


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 28, 2009)

It's only impossible

DOA


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 28, 2009)

Oops GOMK, it was IO*U*!  LOL  But that's okay, I'll let it go this time!

Donors only apply

TRE


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

Touching Red Elephants

LFD


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 28, 2009)

Laughing Frogs Danced

HPX


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

Help Please Xhibit

FIM


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 28, 2009)

Family In Montana

ZBK


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

Zebras Being Kinky

FGH


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 28, 2009)

Friday Girls Hop

VYU


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Very Yucky Underware

EPF


----------



## 112inky (Mar 29, 2009)

Quick Quivering Quibble


DRT


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 29, 2009)

112inky said:


> Quick Quivering Quibble



Your response was suppose to use the letters EPF, so I will work off Callisto's.


EPF
Everyone Please Follow (instructions)

MCA


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

MCA - Monkeys Can Act


HUY


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 29, 2009)

Hurry Up Yolanda

WPT


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Wanting People Taller

TBG


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 29, 2009)

Tall Bald Guy

MDS


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Mutant Dogs Sledding 

EVG


----------



## littlechefassisstant (Mar 29, 2009)

bel


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 29, 2009)

Every Voter Gave

WHY


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Wet Hot Yodelers 

ZKP


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 29, 2009)

Zippers Keep Popping

YAK


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Yelling at Kids


OHW


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 29, 2009)

Over Heater Weather

FMA


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Funny Men Acting


LSE


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 29, 2009)

Lazy Sister Elizabeth

RBP


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Richie Buys Peanuts

GSW


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 29, 2009)

Gabby Susan's Wagon

AUE


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Ants Under Elephants 

DSY


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 29, 2009)

Dizzy Sally Yelped

TMH


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Too Many Hoolahoops 

LGS


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 29, 2009)

Lego green streetlights

IRB


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 30, 2009)

I Read Books

POP


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Pigeons on Popcorn

GEH


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 30, 2009)

Good enough, Hey!

DRE


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't Read Everything


JTF


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 30, 2009)

Just talk faster

YOU


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Yellow Orange Underware

HTF


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 30, 2009)

Have to fart

DQZ


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't Quit Zinging 

KOM


----------



## bglc32 (Mar 30, 2009)

Keep on Moving

RLD


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 30, 2009)

Real Lousy Day

WZX


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Waiting Zealously X-cept

LLL


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 31, 2009)

Little Lilly Leaped

FFI


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 31, 2009)

Freddy Fried Ice

HYF


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 31, 2009)

Have your fries

UUU


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 31, 2009)

Using Ugly Umbrellas

ZAP


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 1, 2009)

ZAP

Zebras are pretty


KKQ


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 1, 2009)

Kitty King Quit

BBB


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 2, 2009)

Bring better beer

QTP


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 2, 2009)

Queens Tip Partners

WBZ


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 4, 2009)

WBZ

Way Better Zucchini


LSR


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 4, 2009)

Lazy Susan Ran

YOU


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 5, 2009)

Yellow Orbiting UFO

HEY


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 5, 2009)

Hefty Elephants Yell

AAA


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 6, 2009)

AAA

Abnormally Angry Aardvarks 


ELO


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 11, 2009)

Enough Laughing Oliver

HJP


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 12, 2009)

He's just pretty

PII


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 12, 2009)

Pills In India

RUN


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 13, 2009)

Rip Under Nest

HRP


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 13, 2009)

Harry Rented Pontiac

ATT


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 13, 2009)

Angry Tall Toothpicks


BAT


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 13, 2009)

Barry's Auto Tailgated

REV


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 14, 2009)

Right End Variables

CCC


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 14, 2009)

Cuddle Cats Climbing

HIO


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 14, 2009)

Hiding In Ohio

PHD


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 15, 2009)

Please help desperate!

YZQ


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

Yellow Zebra Quit

VHB


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 16, 2009)

Very hyper boy

ILI


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Indian Laugh Inn

PBA


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 17, 2009)

(Too Easy)  Police Benevolent Association 

UQX


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 18, 2009)

Union Queen X-rays

PCA


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Peoples Care Association

TKW


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jun 21, 2009)

TKW

The King's Wardrobe 

PDQ


----------



## Dove (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pretty Darn Quick
ASP*


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 29, 2009)

Always Save Peanuts >>> Always Save is the name of a grocery store.

GFT


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 6, 2009)

Grape Fruit Tea

GPA


----------

